# FYI,,,,, GEORGIA. You just gotta see this MONSTER buck!



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

*Definitely an OMG,,,
Just imagine, the size of the 'pile' that you would put down, if you seen this creature walking towards ya!!*

Macon County Velvet Freak Has A Gazillion Points (gon.com)

*







*


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Kind of like the "Barnacle Buck", which was found dead somewhere in NE Ohio. I hope this goes goes right because copying and pasting images doesn't seem to work like URL's to YouTube vids.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Deer of a lifetime.. sure. But it's ugly as hell


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

What a Freak! Those southern guys must get to hunt early. That buck would really be something if he’d had a chance to clean most of the moss off-but there’s no way it could get into all those folds! None the less, thinking big $$$$$ to BPS trophy room(or something like that)!


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

TDD11 said:


> Deer of a lifetime.. sure. But it's ugly as hell


Agree 100%

Kip


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Seen this about European Red stag loose in Georgia.








'He’s looking for love, but he’s the only one': Giant exotic beast roams Georgia woods


A rare European red stag has been caught on game cameras in multiple counties in east central Georgia.



www.usatoday.com





Kip


----------

